# Thinking of a BFD?



## bread29 (Apr 21, 2010)

Before today, I knew nothing of a feedback destroyer. Currently, (and believe it or not) I am running an HSU VTF-3 MK3 with my old Klipsch Sub-10. I actually enjoy the sound of both, rather than just the Mk3 by itself. If I were to purchase a BFD, how would I integrate it into my system....to the receiver? Sub? etc. Thanks.

Nevermind...I found the entire section on BFD's.


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

bread29 said:


> Before today, I knew nothing of a feedback destroyer. Currently, (and believe it or not) I am running an HSU VTF-3 MK3 with my old Klipsch Sub-10. I actually enjoy the sound of both, rather than just the Mk3 by itself. If I were to purchase a BFD, how would I integrate it into my system....to the receiver? Sub? etc. Thanks.
> 
> Nevermind...I found the entire section on BFD's.


The BFD is inserted into the signal path between the LFE output from the receiver and your sub. One thing to keep in mind is that the DSP-1124P only has 1/4" and XLR connections so, unless you have those kind of connectors on your gear, you will need to adapt them to RCA connectors. Some forum members have built their own and have posted some excellent cable building instructions herein. I just ordered some cables from Monoprice and they seem to be working just fine.
Hope this helps.


----------



## BobbyBobo (Jul 17, 2010)

waldo563 said:


> The BFD is inserted into the signal path between the LFE output from the receiver and your sub. One thing to keep in mind is that the DSP-1124P only has 1/4" and XLR connections so, unless you have those kind of connectors on your gear, you will need to adapt them to RCA connectors. Some forum members have built their own and have posted some excellent cable building instructions herein. I just ordered some cables from Monoprice and they seem to be working just fine.
> Hope this helps.


Waldo, do you have a link to those rca to 1/4 cables? I don't see them on Monoprice :scratch:

I guess the 1/4 route seems to work fine instead of the more expensive XLR route?


----------

